# Faucet Cartridge Replacement Brand



## jg729 (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi All,

I'm trying to replace my bathroom leaky faucet. When I took the cartridge to Home Depot and a couple of plumbing supply stores, no one had a replacement or recognized what type of cartridge this was.

Does anyone in this forum have any idea? Also, where I can try to find a replacement. I live in Markham.

Thank you in advance,


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Bradford White


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Hahahahaha..thanks for the laugh..

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Debo22 said:


> Bradford White


Ya wrong ,Debo! It's a Zoller...

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

That is a high end Glacier Bay


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

No it is a "farkel N145.36"


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Never fear, Cartridge man is here for your identification needs! That is actually a rare faucet, I would definitely try and repair it. It is a Kohdelmoepfisgrohe.

You sure are lucky I was lurking while testing out this new toilet install.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Sloan long neck.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Just use a Sharkbite


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Adios, farewell, so long......thread closed.


----------

